# Value Electronics' 10th Annual TV Shootout is Set to Crown the "King of HD/UHD TV"



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It’s hard to put a price on ratings information and expert evaluations, especially when it comes to big-ticket items like flat panel displays. Enthusiasts shopping for new displays can spend days – even weeks – reading reviews, combing through threads on A/V forums, and visiting store showrooms…but rarely do they have an opportunity to test, evaluate, and compare flagship models side-by-side (let alone through the eyes of experts). For the past nine years, Home Theater Shack sponsor and independent audio and video retailer Value Electronics (ValueElectronics.com) has been hosting an incredible Television Shootout evaluation event pitting the latest TVs from top manufacturers against one another. This year, they’re hosting it again, making this the 10th annual event to crown “King of HD/UHD TV.” The event is being held in Value Electronics’ Scarsdale, NY location on Saturday August 16 and Sunday August 17, 2014.









_Robert Zohn (Center), Founder and President of Value Electronics_​

This year’s evaluation will be lead by Kevin Miller who is a charter member of the Image Science Foundation (ISF) and an industry consultant. Other expert evaluators will include DeWayne Davis (video specialist) and David Mackenzie (reviewer). The trio will calibrate and test Shootout televisions, and will explain their findings (including contrast ratio, peak brightness, black level, color accuracy, color saturation, motion resolution and energy efficiency) in a series of individual presentations. Not ignoring the industry manufacturers, representatives from each company have been invited to present their products’ unique technologies and strengths. 

Following each presentation, a Q&A session will allow attendees to ask the experts questions.

Value Electronics has been careful to include the latest and greatest in new models and technologies during past events and this year is no different. Evaluators will have access to curved and flat HD and 4K Ultra HD LED and OLED televisions.

“Our Shootout has proven to be a ‘must attend’ event among true enthusiasts and industry leaders each year, demonstrating how the premium TVs perform and compete with each other,” said Robert Zohn, founder and president of Value Electronics. Zohn added that several manufacturers are expected to discuss future technologies and products in their respective company pipelines.

Seating at the event is available for both consumers and media representatives and will be capped at 60 attendees. Seats will be reserved on a first-come first-serve basis. Interested parties should contact Robert Zohn by emailing [email protected]. If you’re a consumer, consider this to be the world’s best buying advice event – something you won’t find anywhere else.

Home Theater Shack is looking forward to revealing findings from the event some time in October 2014.



_Image Credit: Value Electronics_


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Last year, I waited and waited to hear the date of the 2013 Shootout. I was ready to go. Robert had invited me and called me a VIP. I was excited. All I had to do was jump a plane in Los Angles, arrive in New York, rent a car and get to a hotel in Scarsdale. I was excited and ready.

BUT when the date was finally set, it was on a Friday I was getting off a cruise ship and there was no way I could get there. I was sad but I watched both days by way of streaming. Fun but not as much fun as being there.

This year I was going to be ready at all cost. I blocked out both June and July. Nothing to do but wait for the Shootout dates and set up a plane trip.

The dates finally came, mid-August. I can't go again. I will be with my wife on a cruise along the coast of California.

Maybe 2015 I can make it. It looks like I will have to block out June, July and August. Now, if the 2015 Shootout happens to end up in September, I will start thinking Robert is out to get me.


Robert

I will be watching this year by way of your streaming and will hope to see you in 2015


Jim Shaw


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you Jim for your very nicely written post. 

I am truly sad we'll miss you this year, but 2015 is a lock, because I'm checking with you before setting the 2015 TV Shootout dates.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert Zohn said:


> Thank you Jim for your very nicely written post.
> 
> I am truly sad we'll miss you this year, but 2015 is a lock, because *I'm checking with you before setting the 2015 TV Shootout dates.*
> 
> ...



Robert

THAT is what I like to hear. You have truly made me feel like a VIP. It also gives me a sense of power for now Samsung, Panasonic, LG, Sharp, Sony will have to wait for me. 

_I like it!_



m


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

good to see you here Robert. Are u still in business


----------

